# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  24 En sipralexa

## Matthi

Hallo iedereen,

ik ben sinds enkele dagen nieuw op dit forum. Ik heb al veel gelezen over anderen, en nu wou ik toch zelf mijn verhaal ook eens doen. Voor een stuk om jullie op de hoogte te houden (omdat jullie best weten wat ik doormaak, omdat ik er in geloof dat je eigenlijk maar kunt weten hoe het is met een depressie te leven als je er zelf één hebt gehad, of hebt), en deels ook om mezelf hier bezig te houden door updates te posten.

Het begon allemaal 9 weken terug. Ik heb een heel drukke job als informaticus (12u/dag, veel autorijden, files, stress, weekendwerk, wachtdiensten, enz). Je bent jong en je kan veel aan, dat is toch wat veel mensen beweren, en ik voelde me er ook meestal goed bij. Het waren enkel van die kleine details waar ik mezelf een beetje in verloor: ik ben professioneel genoeg ingesteld om niet veel angst/stress te laten merken aan klanten, maar bvb. gaan lunchen in de overvolle eetzaal van het bedrijf was een kleine ramp; ik krijg eten bijna niet doorgeslikt, voel me helemaal niet op mn gemak, krijg dikwijls vapeurs. Ook naar het buitenland moeten voor werk of privé brengt angsten mee; het ver wegzijn van huis, het onbekende, enz. Ik probeerde die dingen wat te vermijden, en het leven ging zo zn drukke gangetje.
Tot die paar keren op het werk ik precies een paniekaanval krijg. Ik kan moeilijk ademen, ik krijg een beklemmend gevoel op de borst, ik zweet, ik beef en ik mijn hartslag gaat steevast de hoogte in. M.a.w. hoe meer die situaties zich voordeden (was niet zo frequent), hoe angstiger ik werd om het opnieuw te krijgen, totdat je het bijna niet meer uit je hoofd geprent krijgt en er constant mee bezig bent dat je één of andere aanval zou krijgen..
Dus 9 weken geleden had ik het weer voor, 2 dagen op rij. Ik nam al een tijdje Omeprazol® voor de maag, en ik was ervan overtuigd dat die de oorzaak waren. Na hiermee enkele dagen gestopt te zijn, en ondertussen al thuis van het werk, en meerdere malen bij de huisarts te zijn langsgeweest, zag alles er ok uit. Behalve, ik voelde me niet ok, Ik kon mezelf niet rustig krijgen, mn gedachten bleven maar doordraven dat er iets zou gebeuren en ik at nauwelijks. Na 3 dagen hebben we beslist mij op spoed te laten opnemen, waar de dokter van dienst een burnout heeft vastgesteld.

De 8 weken die daarop volgden waren echt met ups en downs. Er waren momenten waar ik me beter voelde (nog niet de oude, maar toch beter) en waar ik weer alles zag zitten; werk, uitgaan, enz. Ik probeerde nog zoveel mogelijk sociale contacten te onderhouden en buiten te komen. Ik ben vanaf week 2 naar een psychologe gegaan om over al deze zaken te praten (wat ik nog doe, en zeker niet onmiddellijk ga stoppen, ben heel positief hierover). Er was mij ook acupunctuur aangeraden, wat ik ondertussen al 2 sessies gedaan heb (zonder onmiddellijk resultaat, maar het hielp precies wel ergens..). Ik neem/nam vitamine capsules, omega-3 capsules, kruiden voor mijn nieren weer op punt te stellen (via de acupuncturist) en af en toe bach bloesems rescue als ik mezelf minder onder controle had en niet rustig kon worden.

De bedoeling was dat ik na deze 8 weken opnieuw zou gaan werken. Het helemaal zien zitten zag ik niet, en ik had nog een week uitstel gekregen om progressieve tewerkstelling aan te vragen. Een manier waarop je op eigen tempo weer in het werkveld komt (door bvb 4/5 of half-time te beginnen werken). Echter, mijn ouders zagen dit niet als een oplossing, en na een lange discussie kon ik niet ontkennen dat er niets meer scheelde. Ik voelde me niet de oude, en in die 8 weken was er precies niet veel veranderd. Ik had een andere levensstijl aangenomen (fruit eten, veel water drinken, enz), maar het was precies niet genoeg. Dan zijn we begin deze week naar de huisarts gegaan, die mn ganse verhaal heeft aanhoord, en vaststelde dat ik met een matige depressie te kampen had. Ze stelde voor om medicatie erbij te nemen om me in redelijke tijdspanne op de been te krijgen. De dag erna werd dan Sipralexa 10mg voorgesteld.

Nu moet je weten, zoals andere mensen op dit forum hier, dat ik tegen medicatie ben. Ik zie dat als een noodoplossing als het écht nodig is (bij bvb migraine ofzo). Ik besef heel goed dat er iets met me scheelt (vooral de angsten, en het constante denken en piekeren in mn hoofd), maar anti-depressiva gaan nemen? Ik ben 24? Dat meen je toch niet?

Dus bij deze ben ik nu dus de derde dag Sipralexa aan het nemen. Ik ben begonnen met halfjes, en hoop het ook zo te houden. Op dit moment voel ik me redelijk ok, behalve een hoofdpijn die niet meteen weggaat. Laatste dagen had ik nog last van hoofdpijn, en andere bijwerkingen (diarree, maagklachten) en een lichte verwardheid. Nu, ik moet de ganse zaak niet opblazen, er zijn duidelijk bijwerkingen, maar er valt mee om te gaan, ze leggen me niet de ganse dag plat. Ik slaap wel veel, zeker 10u in de nacht, en nog een uurtje overdag ofzo. Ik probeer mezelf bezig te houden, want veel kom ik niet meer buiten. Bezighouding is belangrijk denk ik. Dus toen zat ik hier, dit te schrijven, en ik heb mezelf voorgenomen af en toe updates te geven hoe de AD zijn werk doet (ik hoop dat dit ietwat resultaat gaat geven, want het begint allemaal wat lang te duren, en alles wordt er alleen maar complexer op). Sorry voor de lange post, hopelijk wordt dit ook gelezen 

ps: als ik mn eigen tekst overlees klinkt alles happy, maar zo voel ik me niet helemaal, het is gewoon mn schrijfstijl denk ik.

----------


## azerty

Ben je er terug bovenop geraakt met die sipralexa ? 
Ik pak het nu al enkele dagen, maar vraag me af of het middel ook effectief is ..

----------


## Agnes574

Sipralexa is één van de modernste,nieuwe generatie AD's en werkt zeer goed en doeltreffend! Waarom vraag je je af of het effectief gaat zijn??
Omdat je het nog maar enkele dagen pakt of omdat je geen/nauwelijks bijwerkingen hebt?

Het effect van een AD wordt pas merkbaar na pakweg 3-6 weken en doordat sipralexa een moderne AD is zijn de bijwerkingen miniem en goed verdraagbaar!

Ik slik al jaren sipralexa en ik voel me een gelukkig mens!
Mijn angst/paniekaanvallen zijn verdwenen,het gestresste/gejaagde gevoel ook!
Ik hoor enkel maar positieve ervaringen over sipra, de eerste negatieve reactie moet ik nog te horen krijgen!

Hoop dat je je snel beter voelt azerty!!

----------


## azerty

Ik vroeg het me af omdat ik voordien fluoxetine nam. Ik had er ook op het eerste gezicht geen bijwerkingen van, maar ik werd er uiteindelijk wel psychotisch van. 

Het doet goed om zo'n postitieve reactie te lezen !!

----------


## Matthi

Hoi azerty en agnes. Na al die tijd vind ik het wel fijn dat ik een mail in mn inbox krijg over mijn eigen tekstje.
Ik geef jullie graag een update hierover en ik schaam me een beetje dat ik zo'n lange tijd niets heb laten weten eigenlijk. Hier gaat ie.

Voor zover ik me nog kan herinneren heeft het me ongeveer 4 weken gekost voordat de Sipralexa echt begon te werken. Behalve kleine bijwerkingen zoals een beetje hoofdpijn e.d. was er niets aan de hand .. behalve .. ik herinner me nog dat ik 2 avonden gehad heb waarop ik me héél erg verward voelde. Ik wist precies niet helemaal wat doen, waar ik stond .. en .. gewoon een heel raar gevoel. Toen wist ik dat dit waarschijnlijk van de Sipralexa zou komen. Gewoon rustig blijven is de boodschap. En na 4 weken begon de verandering. Ik begon me stilletjes aan beter te voelen. Raar maar waar. In die tijd ben ik ook naar de psychologe blijven gaan, en dat doe ik nog steeds! Al is het op minder frequente basis. Maar dit kan ik echt ten zeerste aanraden. Zij heeft me geholpen met kleine technieken om tot rust te kunnen komen. Het heet "mindfullness". Als je even gaat zoeken op Google vind je gegarandeerd goeie resultaten. Als je wil kan ik je zeker goede boeken hierover aanraden. In de periode dat ik nog thuis was heb ik hier veel rond gelezen.

Ik ben thuisgeweest tot eind september. In die laatste weken had ik nog een reis geplanned met mn beste vriend en zijn vriendin. Gewoon een all-inclusive, geen zorgen, laat alles maar zn gangetje gaan. En dat is me best gelukt eigenlijk. Enkel het vliegtuig was een stressy moment, maar wie heeft daar geen last van, right? Ik ben goed teruggekomen daar van en ben terug beginnen werken. Een beetje rustig aan in het begin, maar dat ging prima eigenlijk. Voor de eerste keer in jaren ging ik gewoon in de drukke eetzaal eten en het kon me niet zo veel schelen eigenlijk. Achteraf gezien heb ik op korte tijd wel grote stappen gezet eigenlijk, en dit zeker door de hulp van Sipralexa.

Ondertussen zijn we een goeie 9 maanden verder en er is nog wel vanalles gebeurd in mn leven. Het is die 9 maanden goed gegaan, en de bedoeling was van een goeie maand terug af te bouwen met de Sipralexa. Veel mensen hebben me hier al voor gewaarschuwd. Dit moet je echt in samenspraak met je huisarts/psychologe gaan doen, als die denkt dat je er goed genoeg voor bent, en uiteraard als je dat zelf ook denkt over jezelf. Uiteindelijk kom je zelf wel tot de conclusie dat je heel veel dingen jezelf aandoet, door te denken en te piekeren in je hoofd over dingen die helemaal niet nodig zijn. Dat heb ik alvast geleerd. Sipralexa biedt dan wel goeie ondersteuning daarbij om je ietwat gelukkiger te maken, zodat je sowieso minder gaat nadenken over alles. In het begin dacht ik, OK, dit werkt, laat ik dit gewoon ff doornemen, al was het mn hele leven lang. Het is maar een pilletje toch?
Nu, een goeie 7 maand geleden heb ik ook iemand ontmoet. Een vaste vriendin zeg maar, en daarmee zag de toekomst er alleen maar beter uit. Ik had echt iemand nodig die mij heel veel kan geven, en zij kan dat. Ik voel me super bij haar en samen met haar had ik het gevoel dat ik die Sipralexa in no time kon afbouwen. Tot anderhalve maand geleden.. Toen besliste ze van 2 maanden vrijwilligerswerk in Afrika te gaan doen. We hebben het er wel samen over gehad of ik dat ook zag zitten om voor een tijdje zo ver weg van elkaar te zijn, maar achteraf bekeken hebben we het er veel te weinig en niet grondig genoeg over gehad. We zijn ondertussen bijna anderhalve maand ver. Ik heb het er al heel moeilijk mee gehad, en ik ben blij dat ik ga wachten om de Sipralexa af te bouwen tot ze terug is. Waarschijnlijk tot nog een poosje daarna, als alles wat gestabiliseerd is.

Maar goed, tot hier zowat mijn verhaal. Ik ben er zeker van dat die Sipralexa je kan helpen azerty. En ik weet dat je er door geraakt, alhoewel je dat nu misschien nog niet helemaal kunt inzien. Geef het even tijd en dan kun je weer terug in de toekomst zien. Dingen zullen helder worden. Dat gebeurde toch met mij. Want ik zag geen toekomst meer. Ik wou het wel zien, maar hoe hard ik probeerde, het lukte niet. Ik omschrijf het altijd als "het missen van de gave om een toekomst te zien".. Je wil het wel, alleen lukt het je niet.
Ik wens je heel veel sterkte. Laat je geen dingen wijsmaken door gelijk wie. Luister naar jezelf. Gaat het niet, dan gaat het niet. En vertrouw voor een stuk op die Sipralexa, ze zal haar werk wel doen. En dan komt alles goed met je. Ik geloof in je!

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Matthi, 

Ik heb je hele verhaal gelezen! Er is zeker veel gebeurd, maar je bent verstandig door blijven knokken. Stap terug doen is lastig! Maar het was zeker nodig... 
Vind het knap dat je het hebt kunnen doen en gedaan hebt! 
Ook dat je nog bij je psychologe loopt, er komt ook voor jouw een tijd dat je helemaal jezelf kan zijn zonder hulp van anderen. Dat je jezelf kan vinden in jezelf en jezelf kan blij maken met jezelf. 

Enne 24 en aan de AD? Ik ben 23 en ik ben ook aan de AD... ben op mijn 22e echt begonnen. Daarvoor al eens AD geprobeerd maar ik was er te vel op tegen en was het puzzelen na 6 soorten wel beu. En nu jah ik gebruik het, maar liever niet hoor!

groetjes,
petra

----------


## Matthi

Hey Petra,

bedankt voor je lieve bericht! Je hebt gelijk in wat je zegt. Om toch nog een kleine update over mijn eigen verhaal te geven: vorige week had ik het heel lastig met het feit dat mijn vriendin nog steeds weg was. Het probleem zit hem dan vooral dat ik verschrikkelijk veel pieker en maar geen antwoorden vind. Terwijl ik me dingen afvraag komen er alleen maar meer gedachten in mijn hoofd waar ik dan blijf op doorgaan .. en .. dat gaat tot in het oneindige. Antwoorden komen niet, dat weet ik ondertussen. Maar op één of andere manier moet je die rust zien terug te krijgen in je hoofd.. en dat lukte me even niet.
Ik ben naar de huisarts gegaan, ik had sowieso een nieuw voorschrift voor medicatie nodig. En na er even over gepraat te hebben raadde ze me aan om een halfje extra te nemen (anderhalf in totaal dan). Ik stemde er mee in, want ik was bang om mijn vriendin te verliezen door haar zo te overladen met vragen en emoties en zo. Ze zei dat het wel wat rustiger zou worden in mijn hoofd met een halfje extra, en dat ik er helemaal niets van zou merken.
Nou, laat ik dan misschien een uitzondering zijn, maar ik denk het niet; ik voelde van de eerste dag het halve pilletje extra werken. Ik was voor een stuk wel rustiger in mijn hoofd, maar iets voelde niet van mezelf!? De gedachten die soms in mijn hoofd kwamen werden precies gecontroleerd door iets anders. Het is ook niet helemaal zo, maar het is verdomd moeilijk om dit uit te leggen.. iets voelde gewoon niet mij, snap je? De 2e dag dat ik een halfje extra had genomen zat ik 's avonds met een vriendin op café. Ze schrok van mijn verhaal en was het er helemaal niet mee eens om dat halfje extra te nemen. Nu moet je wel weten dat zij wel wat ervaring heeft met AD, niet persoonlijk, maar ze heeft al met heel veel mensen gewerkt (psychiatrie e.d.) die dat nemen. Ze zei tegen mij: "weet je een paar maanden geleden, toen zei je nog van af te bouwen omdat het goed ging, en ondertussen zit je hier naast me, en ben je aan het opbouwen..". Op die moment sprak ik haar een beetje tegen en zei ik dat ik het wel nodig had.. Maar thuisgekomen wist ik maar al te goed dat ze gelijk had. Ik wou dit eigenlijk niet. Ik wou niets meer nemen en ik wou ook niet zo overdonderd worden in mijn hoofd. Dus heb ik beslist van gewoon verder te doen met één pilletje zoals voordien, totdat mijn vriendin terug is, en waarschijnlijk nog even daarna. Het halfje extra was gewoon geen goed idee. Ik wil het zelf doen, en ik weet dat ik het zelf kan. Ik kan mezelf rustig maken in mijn hoofd. En ik ben blij dat ik het halfje gelaten heb voor wat het is.
Ondertussen gaat het wel een stuk beter. En de tijd die blijft vooruitgaan. Binnenkort zijn we nog 2 weken verwijderd van elkaar, en dan zijn we eindelijk weer samen!

----------


## azerty

Ik pak mijn sipralexa nu gedurende 2 weken, maar voel nog telkens geen effect. Ik word eigenlijk alleen maar meer down door de antipsychotica die ik ook moet nemen. Kan het ook effectief zijn dat je je minder goed in je vel voelt door het gebruik van antipsychotica ? ..

----------


## Luuss0404

Matthi, ik heb je verhaal gelezen, goed dat je je verhaal deelt met ons, dat je naar jezelf probeert te luisteren en dat je hulp hebt aanvaard! Hoe gaat het nu met je? Ben je inmiddels aan het afbouwen?

Azerty, het kan zijn dat je je meer down voelde (of voelt) omdat het de inwerkperiode was of misschien werkte het wel averechts op jou. Hoe gaat het nu met je?

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## azerty

Luuss0404,

Ondertussen gaat het nog altijd niet echt super met mij. Ben nu wel afgestapt van sipralexa en ben begonnen met fluoxetine sinds een aantal weken. 
Ook heb ik nog altijd redelijk veel last van de bijwerkingen van Risperdal, al is dit een beetje beter door medicatie die ik bijgekregen heb tegen de bijwerkingen. 

Groetjes azerty

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Azerty,

Jammer dat het nog niet super met je gaat  :Frown: 
Zou fijn zijn als je beter reageert op je nieuwe AD dan op je oude en dat je snel verlost bent van bijwerkingen!
Alvast een fijn weekend! Veel succes, beterschap en positiviteit gewenst!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## garuda

beste mensen,

om mijn levensverhaal te doen kan ik beter een boek schrijven en ben ik over een jaar nog ni klaar.ik ben zoals vele jongeren op mijn 16beginne roke.en natuurlijk slechte vrienden die mij in die tijd aanraden om komaan rook is een jointje enz dacht ik van bwa wrm ni.na een paar keer te hebbe gedaan en eigenlijk niks ergs te hebbe meegemaakt op die 1STOMME DAG een maat van me vroeg kom we gaan een jointje roken.ik onbewust van het feit wat er eigenlijk boven men hoofd hangde :s ik rookte dus mee na een half uurtje sprong ik terug op men brommer met een vriend ik vertrok en INEENS begon ik te flippen had totaal geen realiteitszin meer angsten die ik nog nooit had ervaren alles wel zien maar toch weer niet,men vriend die ook had gerookt maar daar blijkbaar geen last van had die heeft me op men brommer mij naar huis gevoerd.thuiskomend mijn moeder en stiefvader in paniek ik nog volledig van de wereld in men bed gekropen doodsangsten gehad uiteindelijk in slaapgevalle paar uur later werd ik wakker en was alles over oefffff zou je dan denke.na paar weken want liep toen stage in bouwbedrijf was ik bezig en wandelde ik van de 1steverdieping in de bouw naar beneden ineens angsten zweten bang dacht ik van ohh neee niet terug.ben toen toch maar naar huis gegegaan dokter ziekenhuis dergelijke testen gedaan enz heb ik gwn ne BAD TRIP gehad en die is blijve hangen.mede door ik autisme spectrum stoornis heb ben ik door vele gevoeliger voor maar ja je bent jong en ongbezonnen had VERDORIE beter moete weten.ze hebbe mij toen ZANAX RETARD 1MG EN SIPRALEXA voorgeschreven.nu zijn we bijna 7jaar verder en vorige zomer door toemalige vriendin waar ik toen met samen was besproken omdat het libido wel goe was maar ik kwam moeilijk ..... je snapt het wel.dus afgebouwd met sipralexa nu zijn we ongeveer 8maanden verder en zit met zoals ze zegge winter depressie vrij zwaar angstig geen zin in iets enz... ben nu terug 2dagen bezig met sipralexa en voel me ietsjes beter wss zal ik die nevelwerkingen minder ervaren mede door ik het al 7jaar gepakt heb.zo dat is zo'n beetje men levensverhaal over mij kort vertelt.reactie's zijn altijd welkom  :Smile:  

grtjs garuda

----------

